# "Blob" Model From The 1958 Movie



## flygal46 (Dec 5, 2010)

Friends,

I made this "Blob" model after we used a construction compound known as "Great Stuff" while building props for our annual Haunted House. We had used it to make a swamp creature which was 7 feet tall. While using it, I decided to try to make my own model using the same substance. 

I sprayed the Great Stuff on a matt, then while it was still wet and drying, I inserted the toy soldier into the mix. While waiting for this to dry, I painted some toy soldiers I got at Walmart. I used trees I purchased from Michael's craft store, and bought the wood letters there as well. 

I painted the letters lightly with red enamel paint, and painted the Blob a rustic red as it appears in the movie. 

Granted this scene never occurs in the original movie, but it did make a neat model which my family and friends seem to really enjoy. 

I also made a model from "The Day The Earth Stood Still" using toy soldiers there too. See that post. 

~ Kimberly King


----------



## moonbus01 (Jun 4, 2010)

Good on you for thinking outside the box. This stuff looks like it would be good for making organic material, like creature guts.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Kimberly :thumbsup:
Man I Love this!!!
Great job, I'm rushing off to the Diorama forum right now to check out your other work:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Top notch diorama!!:thumbsup:


----------



## flygal46 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks so much. I am brand new to this website so please forgive me if things get botched. ~ Kimberly


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice idea using the "Great Stuff" for the blob. It makes for a really cool diorama. Great job! :thumbsup: 

Sean


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Kim,Excellent job all around on the Blob dio you created here and thanks for posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

do you think you could sink a light (LED) into it before it hardens?

I could see a lot of opportunities for pulsating lights in a diorama such as this


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice work!



> do you think you could sink a light (LED) into it before it hardens?


I, too, am curious as to what color this stuff is when it dries. (Non-translucent milky white?)


----------



## flygal46 (Dec 5, 2010)

Well yes. I do know we made a witches cauldron for our Haunted House (we run a commercial one) this year. Our question was if we put lights under the Great Stuff, not necessarily in it, to see if they would work or shine through. Well it does. And quite well. 
We made a bunch in the bottom of the cauldron first. Let it harden then pulled it out. If it's a plastic bucket or cauldron it will come out with some work. And it won't hurt the Great Stuff.
We then put a string of orange Christmas type lights under, and plugged them in. Presto. We had a glowing cauldron. So I know if you have a pulsating LED to go under that yes it will work. 
~ Kimberly


----------



## flygal46 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's sort of an off yellow color. Rather pretty.


----------



## flygal46 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Blob Model In-Work*

For those that asked, here is a photo of the Blob model before I painted it. 

~ Kimberly King


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool diorama!!


----------

